# viidennen kerran/viidettä kertaa



## 盲人瞎馬

> Kalevan kisat *viidennen kerran/viidettä kertaa* Lahdessa



Can these two be used as synonyms?


----------



## Finland

Hello!

I'm sure one can find some nuances in the meaning in different contexts, but as a separate phrase like this outside of any specific context I would say that they are synonymous, yes.

HTH
S


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

Finland said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm sure one can find some nuances in the meaning in different contexts, but as a separate phrase like this outside of any specific context I would say that they are synonymous, yes.
> 
> HTH
> S



It'd be cool to listen to what those nuances could be.


----------



## Hakro

Vitalore said:


> It'd be cool to listen to what those nuances could be.


Those nuances could be for example:

Kalevan kisat *viidennen kerran* Lahdessa – The Kaleva games have been or will be for the fifth time in Lahti.
Kalevan kisat *viidettä kertaa* Lahdessa – The Kaleva games are going on for the fifth time in Lahti.

This is just my idea, not a general fact.


----------

